# **Update Pg 6 - It's a...** Booked my gender scan for THIS SATURDAY!



## Lisa_84

Hi lovely ladies,

We had a wonderful ultrasound today at 12+3 weeks, and baby was very active and squirmy! NT measurement was 1.2 mm which is reassuring.

We are dying to know the gender but just for fun, any guesses? Here's our current baby at 12+3:



And for comparison here is our first baby, a boy, at his 12 week scan:



Thanks in advance for any opinions! :flower:


----------



## jennjennxx

definitely looks like boy to me, very similar to my 12 week scan and same nub :0), beautiful pic btw xox


----------



## 4boys1girl

boy


----------



## Lisa_84

I actually thought the nub looked rather girly! Am I crazy? LOL

Also I know skull theory isn't too reliable but this baby seems to have a much flatter forehead than my son...?


----------



## 4boys1girl

its kinda hard to tell the angle of the nub because baby should be flatter but is more curled. if baby was flat...i would def think girl too. but for some reason, i feel like if you straightened that kid out ,lol, the nub would be pointing upward. but thats just a guess, lol. Also, i thoght skull looked more boy, but I am not great with skulls. congrats either way :)


----------



## 4boys1girl

lisa is your avatar pic of this pregnacy?


----------



## Lisa_84

Thank you! :) Nope that's my baby boy Liam :) He's almost 15 months old now - the other scan pic in the first post is his 12 week scan for comparison.

Okay because I'm crazy I played around in Photoshop a bit, rotated baby to angle the spine down a bit, and tried to place the 'angle of the dangle' with arrows...? The examples I've seen all seem to compare to the "rump" part of the spine. Thoughts?

BTW I'd still be thrilled with a boy, but the nub looked girly to me so I dunno :shrug:



Or is it *just* the tip I should be aiming for? I've read that girls and boys can have the forked thing on the end.


----------



## 4boys1girl

ok, well, the 3d shot of ur first is amazing!!

but, ugh, yours is a tough one. I totally see what you mean, and now with the arrows there I don't think the angle would be as great as I thought. You may have swayed my guess to girl :) the nub def looks girly. Well, now I can't wait for you to find out ;)


----------



## liz1985

Boy


----------



## Tizy

I think it's a boy too, it looks just like my sons scan pic x


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I would say boy to aswell, it looks to me to kind of curve and go up iyswim?
Skull I would say Boy too but like you say, I really don't think it is very reliable at all :)


----------



## Lisa_84

Thanks ladies! Would love to hear more guesses and why :)


----------



## Lisa_84

4boys1girl said:


> ok, well, the 3d shot of ur first is amazing!!
> 
> but, ugh, yours is a tough one. I totally see what you mean, and now with the arrows there I don't think the angle would be as great as I thought. You may have swayed my guess to girl :) the nub def looks girly. Well, now I can't wait for you to find out ;)

I know! It's confusing eh? I'm still seeing a girly nub but maybe I'm just hopeful for one ;) will definitely update as soon as I know!


----------



## Lisa_84

It's very interesting to see everyone's guesses! Anyone else?


----------



## suzie.b

I think girl but im new to this. Congratulations on baby xx


----------



## Lisa_84

Thank you Suzie! I've actually got all girl guesses over on the in-gender board which is super exciting!


----------



## suzie.b

I have been obsessed with in gender!! Its a great site too. Ur nub is almost pointing down! Mine was the same and I had all girl guesses. I find out on mon and will be updating but id be suprised if urs wasnt a wee princess too ;-)


----------



## Lisa_84

suzie.b said:


> I have been obsessed with in gender!! Its a great site too. Ur nub is almost pointing down! Mine was the same and I had all girl guesses. I find out on mon and will be updating but id be suprised if urs wasnt a wee princess too ;-)

Suzie I would lose my MIND, LOL! I swear I had dreams the night before my scan about girl, and I can't stop looking at the scan :) My poor husband keeps telling me not to get my hopes up and while I totally agree with him I can't HELP IT! I would adore my baby boy or girl, but this is definitely our last child and I want a girl a lot :) My husband is one of two boys, and I have a younger brother, so it would be the first girl in a while!

Do you have a scan pic? So jealous you get to find out so soon! :thumbup:


----------



## lesh07

I think girl. xx


----------



## suzie.b

Aw Lisa I am exactly the same!! I feel like I just know its a girl but my husband thinks its just wishful thinking! As soon as I saw ur scan I thought girl :pink: and then saw everyones more experienced boy guesses and still believed girl. I'll keep my fingers crossed for u hunni and will let u know if my nub was true to theory!! Can not wait for my scan feels like ive been waiting forever. Itll be ur turn soon enough :happydance: I'll attach my 2 scan pics I thought my 1st one was like urs xx
 



Attached Files:







baby bean 2.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 6









baby bean.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Lisa_84

suzie.b said:


> Aw Lisa I am exactly the same!! I feel like I just know its a girl but my husband thinks its just wishful thinking! As soon as I saw ur scan I thought girl :pink: and then saw everyones more experienced boy guesses and still believed girl. I'll keep my fingers crossed for u hunni and will let u know if my nub was true to theory!! Can not wait for my scan feels like ive been waiting forever. Itll be ur turn soon enough :happydance: I'll attach my 2 scan pics I thought my 1st one was like urs xx

That definitely looks like a girly nub to me too! Even the skulls are a bit similar, with the flat forehead (my son's was very round). I know the skull theory is much less reliable than nub theory though anyway.

Thanks and my fingers are crossed for you too! :) I'm trying to book my gender scan for 17 weeks, which should fall the first week of August.


----------



## Dime Cuando

I would say boy!


----------



## hopestruck

I'm new to this, but based on nub theory I'd say girl!


----------



## Elpis_x

Nub looks like a boy to me :shrug: :blue:


----------



## _jellybean_

:blue: Really looks like a boy nub to me hon.


----------



## Lisa_84

Really? It's level with the spine...?

Also if it's the end that's making you guys think boy, both girls and boys can often have the "forked" nub, which is why I'm not jumping to boy. The angle is almost pointing down, and it should be 30 degrees or higher, pointing away from the spine, to be boy.


----------



## veryproudmum

Guna go for girl looks a lot like my girls scan this time :thumbup: xxx


----------



## _jellybean_

DId any techs tell you they thought girl at in-gender (Coldwater, lovemy4, cc)???


----------



## _jellybean_

Are you hoping for a pink little bundle?


----------



## Lisa_84

Jellybean - I would love a little girl :) To answer your question, yes - Lovemy4 said girl nub. I asked her what she thought the % was and she said 85% sure girl as it's very flat with no angle and she "doubts it will rise". Of course that was very exciting to read as I thought she might be a tech! :)

Here's a link to my in-gender thread where it's pretty much all girl guesses: https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/t/274344.aspx


----------



## Fruitymeli

I think girl


----------



## bubbles82

I got 100% girl guesses on in gender and gender dreaming, still convinced I'm expecting a boy though, it's been a long wait and still another 9 weeks to go!


----------



## wishingalways

I would say thats a girl nub. Xx fingers crossed for you. X


----------



## Lisa_84

Thanks ladies! Bubbles82 - I had never heard of the Gender Dreaming site so I just posted my scan there for fun too with a poll. Will see what they say! :)


----------



## lesh07

I think girl. xx


----------



## bubbles82

Lisa_84 said:


> Thanks ladies! Bubbles82 - I had never heard of the Gender Dreaming site so I just posted my scan there for fun too with a poll. Will see what they say! :)

It's a very similar site to in gender, I found out about it from someone else on here too and just posted out of interest thinking surely someone would guess boy, I often wonder if the guesses just start to be influenced more by what others have already guessed. Couldn't believe 100% girl guesses, and still counting!


----------



## Lisa_84

Seems to be mostly girl guesses on gender dreaming too! I'm so excited to find out!


----------



## Lisa_84

So ladies - 10 days until my gender scan!! Any more guesses based on nub theory?


----------



## Lisa_84

Okay for a few reasons (I'm too excited/we already have a babysitter lined up for that day) I have moved our gender scan ahead a few days and we get to go this Saturday August 3rd! We've also decided to get a package which includes video, so that way if by chance they do say girl I'll have some good material (pictures and video) to share for extra confirmation from the very informed people on this board. Wish me luck!

Any last guesses before Saturday's scan?


----------



## Sweetp91

My guess is boy! Cant wait to see update :)


----------



## 4boys1girl

ooh the suspense ... so excited for you!! I hope it's a girl ;)


----------



## BubbleGum12

boy? <3


----------



## Rachel613

So I thought boy at first, because the nub looked very similar to my lil guys nub....BUT if I look really close I see some forking at the tip, which would mean girl. So my final answer GIRL! Here is a pic of our babies nub, which we now know is a penis :) Its tilted a bit and also is very round at the tip, which is not how yours is! I haven't been wrong yet....so I hope this isn't my first :wacko:

:pink::pink::pink:
 



Attached Files:







13 weeks.JPG
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Lisa_84

I'm really hoping to hear girl on Saturday but we will see! :) Of course healthy is #1!


----------



## Lisa_84

Only 1 day left and my gender scan is TOMORROW!!! :-D Any final guesses?


----------



## liz1985

I already guessed boy earlier but it purly a guess. I hope you get told girl tomorrow. I have my gender scan tomorrow as well, cant wait!


----------



## wishingalways

ooooooowwww so exciting can't wait to hear. xx


----------



## hylokitty321

I really suck at guessing but I really really hope u get your girl !

Can't wait to hear your update tomorrow! fingers crossed for u


----------



## ajbmama

forked & pretty straight, i am going with LIL LADY! :)


----------



## Try Rocking

Girl :)


----------



## Lisa_84

Thank you so much ladies, it's seriously going to be SO hard to sleep tonight!!! Just the chance that it could be a girl, and that the nub looks pretty girly and is getting mostly girl guesses (especially from the gender-based forums that really study those things) is just really exciting for me :) I know there's always the tricky nubs that could be either, I just hope ours isn't the exception to the rule (although I know another boy would be just as lovely in the end)!


----------



## hylokitty321

Hi Lisa! 

Any updates


----------



## Naya69

Did you get your girl? Xx


----------



## Misscalais

Update?


----------



## Lisa_84

It's a...GIRL!!!!!!! We are beyond thrilled, thank you SO much for all your guesses!!! I will upload pictures when I get home xoxo


----------



## hylokitty321

yay Lisa !!! I am soooo happy for u =):happydance:


----------



## Try Rocking

Congratulations!!


----------



## Lisa_84

Thank you so much everyone, we are over the moon that we have a little princess on the way!!! She was so cute, had her little ankles crossed, very lady-like Here are a few photos, including two potty shots. I think it looks very girly and the tech we had (who was great during my last pregnancy too) said she was 100% on girl. Just wanted to confirm with everyone here this looks 100% girl as I think it does but always nice to have that extra confirmation! I am 16+5 today:


----------



## 4boys1girl

That is awesome news! So exciting for you. I had three boys first before I got my girl and I was beyond thrilled. :) so glad to hear!


----------



## wishingalways

Woohoooooo so happy for you def looks like a girl too. Gives me great hope now for my scan in two weeks that I have a girly cooking too. Now the fun part begins..... names. Xxx keep us updated. X


----------



## Fruitymeli

Congrats :D


----------



## Lisa_84

Thanks so much!


----------



## pink dreamer

I'd guess boy


----------



## Lisa_84

It's a girl!!! :)


----------



## 4boys1girl

Yay LISA!! soooo excited for you and your PINK expected bundle :) Good work with the arrows on the ultrasound, you definitely got it right ;)


----------



## Lisa_84

Thanks 4boys1girl! We are so excited for our princess' arrival! :)


----------

